# Persian Dreams blanket progress update



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

I have completed six hexagons (takes 24) so 1/4th of them completed. I laid the first six out to get an idea of how they will go together. I am pleased with the richness of the colors. Yarn is KnitPicks chroma fingering in Carnival and KnitPicks eggplant as the back color. I have to admit I dread the thought of putting it together - a lot of grafting to do. I bet I will have that skill perfected by the time they are all together. Each block will be a different pattern.


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## PARANDALL (Nov 16, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

These are so beautiful. They remind me of the kaleidoscopes of colored glass we played with as children.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful When it is all together it will surely be worth the time


----------



## kpt (Jul 21, 2013)

Simply BEAUTIFUL. It wiil be stunning. Will look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow! :thumbup:


----------



## grandmas hands (Apr 12, 2011)

In this case I would think putting it together would be the easiest part. Your work is spectacular.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Stunning! Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## yak555 (Feb 24, 2015)

Beautiful! Good work.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Impressive work!


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

wow !!! Very beautiful.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> These are so beautiful. They remind me of the kaleidoscopes of colored glass we played with as children.


They do. Just beautiful, I am in awe of your talent. :thumbup:


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

BeverleyBee said:


> They do. Just beautiful, I am in awe of your talent. :thumbup:


To me the talent is in the designer of the pattern. I am simply executing what she designed. Glad there are talented designers out there so I can recreate beautiful things.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Breathtakingly beautiful. Very intricate, but since each pattern is worked separately you have the sense of progressing almost like "instant" gratification.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So beautiful!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

will you finish it in time for my birthday?????????????


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> These are so beautiful. They remind me of the kaleidoscopes of colored glass we played with as children.


I agree!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> These are so beautiful. They remind me of the kaleidoscopes of colored glass we played with as children.


I still have mine on the kitchen dresser and have a few happy moments with it still!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Your work is even lovelier as it grows!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Its coming along.. you are doing a beautiful job... very pretty


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Kay Knits said:


> To me the talent is in the designer of the pattern. I am simply executing what she designed. Glad there are talented designers out there so I can recreate beautiful things.


Don't sell yourself short! It takes a great deal of talent to follow such and intricate pattern and have it come out so beautifully. It is definitely a team effort between the designer and creator.


----------



## Nanjean3 (Feb 11, 2012)

This is an heirloom piece you are knitting -- it is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Words escape me in describing something so unique and beautiful.


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

I love that you make me look sane! Working on a sweater on #3. A relatively large needle for me. It is going to be stunning when it is finished!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

They are so gorgeous! I love following your project so please keep sharing with us.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

This is going to be beautiful! I have seen the pattern on Ravelry and could not believe my eyes... Yes, great design, but it still needs a lot of skills and patience to actually knit it! GOod job!


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Stunning! I can't wait to see the finished piece. A true work of art!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

What excellent knitting! This is stunningly beautiful. Hope you will share when completed.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I went out to the Ravelry site to see the blankets other knitters have posted. and one posted what sounds like excellent advice. She blocks each piece as she finishes it. She made a plastic template and used it when she blocks - saves a lot of measuring and figuring so they are all identical.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> I went out to the Ravelry site to see the blankets other knitters have posted. and one posted what sounds like excellent advice. She blocks each piece as she finishes it. She made a plastic template and used it when she blocks - saves a lot of measuring and figuring so they are all identical.


I made a template out of styrofoam and it works like a dream. The first two I did by measuring, then made the template and have blocked all with it. It really makes blocking a fast process. I too would recommend that to anyone who is planning to make this blanket.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

It is going to be stunning! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

That is beyond awesome in every way. Wow. Wonderful, flawless color knitting. You certainly know how to "execute" that is for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

It will be worth the effort you put into it, it is going to be beautiful!!!


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Awsome! What a beautiful blanket you will have when it is finished.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Magnificent,keep up your beautiful work.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW! These are absolutely stunning! If this is just the beginning, I can't wait for you to post as you go along. This will be the most gorgeous blanket ever made!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow! and with just different colorways!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

This is fantastic! Thank you for showing your progress with this beautiful project.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Fabulous - I can't wait to see the finished item. One day...I'm just delving into the world of 2 coloured knitting-a way to go yet, but so inspirational.


----------



## gevereth (Aug 18, 2012)

it is out of this world !!! my full admiration. Did you use variegated yarn ? how many colors go into this pattern ?


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow that is fantastic :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Stunning &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful!! Lovely work, perfect colors!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

That is incredibly gorgeous.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## grannygrey (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh, the colours, patterns and knitting are all just exquisite! Keep up the good work! How long does it take you to do each one? So beautiful.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

That's awesome, amazing! 
When it's done it'll be a masterpiece!


----------



## AnnMarieK (Dec 12, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## daksha3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow, love your knitting skills married to these wonderful patterns. I think just one would look great framed also.


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

Is this crocheted or knitted? It looks beautiful


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

You're doing a fantastic job!!


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome! love the colors. Can't wait to see more. If you don't mind me asking, how long does each window panel take?


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

Again, absolutely amazing.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

gevereth said:


> it is out of this world !!! my full admiration. Did you use variegated yarn ? how many colors go into this pattern ?


Rather than use the numerous colors designed for this, I am using Knit Picks Chroma Fingering in the color Carnival. It has long color changes. You wouldn't guess it to look at it, but it is the same yarn that I used in my spiral throw shown on my avitar. I let the yarn do the work of the color changes.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Jaw dropping...the most beautiful knit I have ever seen!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

grannygrey said:


> Oh, the colours, patterns and knitting are all just exquisite! Keep up the good work! How long does it take you to do each one? So beautiful.


I would say it takes 7-10 days on average. My knitting time is in the evenings and weekends. I have been using most of my knitting time on this as I love seeing the designs unfold.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

So interesting. This will definitely be a valuable keepsake. It is lovely.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

GogoJules said:


> Is this crocheted or knitted? It looks beautiful


It is knitted with fingering weight yarn on size 2 needles.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Momvam said:


> Awesome! love the colors. Can't wait to see more. If you don't mind me asking, how long does each window panel take?


I would say it takes 7-10 days on average. My knitting time is in the evenings and weekends. I have been using most of my knitting time on this as I love seeing the designs unfold.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Words elude me - that is so beautiful. How long does it take you to make just one medallion? WOW!!!!!


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

Time well spent! It will be a family heirloom and treasure.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## Rainy69 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi, they are gorgeous. I am going got tackle this too, such an amazing pattern. I have cast on and knitted five rounds for the first hexgon - long long way to go lol.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Amazing design. Love the colors you have chosen.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Rainy69 said:


> Hi, they are gorgeous. I am going got tackle this too, such an amazing pattern. I have cast on and knitted five rounds for the first hexgon - long long way to go lol.


I'd love to see your progress as you go with it.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Rainy69 (Feb 14, 2013)

Kay Knits said:


> I'd love to see your progress as you go with it.


Could be a while  x Will look forward to seeing yours grow. Oh well back to work.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow! More than I would attempt!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

So beautiful, I love it, I'm looking forward to seeing your photos when finished. &#128158;


----------



## CI of NC (Feb 27, 2015)

You are building a real masterpiece that will be a family heirloom. Congratulations.
CI of NC (Charlene)


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

It takes plenty of talent to do such perfect execution, believe me!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love the rich colors.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

that is gorgeous!


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

Amazing work. I look forward to seeing the finished blanket.


----------



## Oakdale (Dec 16, 2014)

You are so very talented! It will be one of the most beautiful pieces ever made!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

This is a work of art! How beautiful!! Thanks so much for sharing and good luck with the rest of the project. Do post when it's finished. Thanks and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

So beautiful!


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautifull, stunning, amazing, brilliant, colourful just lovely.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ccmjwb (Feb 3, 2014)

Your talent is just so awe inspiring. I LOVE your blankets. The way you made thecircles and then filled in around them....and now this. AMAZING


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh My Heavens!!! This is going to be exquisite!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Just breath taking !
Can't wait to see the final piece.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

And to think this was all accomplished with some "string" + 2-4 sticks......oh how beautiful !!


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Love your hexagons. It will make a gorgeous blanket


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

You are so talented!

Hazel


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

So rich! It is stunning.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

So rich! It is stunning. Are you on Ravelry? If so, would you tell me your screen name so I can follow your work?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Stunning! Looking forwRd to seeing more!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

I have to repeat - stunning!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

You must have infinite patience! They are beautiful!


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow, I'm speechless. That is amazing.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

it will be wonderful


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow! It's stained glass chrocheted! Beautiful&#9825;


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

that is lovely


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Gorgeous. You will have a wonderful blanket when this is finished.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Just beautiful! You are incredible.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

amoamarone said:


> So rich! It is stunning. Are you on Ravelry? If so, would you tell me your screen name so I can follow your work?


I do have it on Ravelry in my projects. I m posting picture as each hexagon is done. Ravelry name is kmaize.


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## bgjcd (Mar 29, 2012)

Amazing. I have never seen such intricate work. It reminds me of needlepoint.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## 1Txgrammy (Aug 30, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

WOW what a endever. Id never try that one.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

what a beautiful project!


----------



## tricia.tabbner (Mar 12, 2012)

Your patience, quality craft work and dedication are making this a true work of art. It is beautiful.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Unbelievable! These blocks are gorgeous and the finished product will be a masterpiece.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh WOW, gorgeous work/colors !


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful !


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello from a fellow Nebraskan. Your work is gorgeous!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

You have the patience of a saint! Are you working from a chart? Are there 24 different designs?


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

These are terrific.


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

This must be joy to work on such fabulous patterns and have the talent to be able to knit with such skill.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

sandramailing said:


> Stunning!


Ditto!!!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow just look at that, wonderful and so bright.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

WOW! Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

this is fabulous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

It continues to be incredible. Thanks for the update!


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

breath taking!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Gorgeous! I can't imagine how much work this is going to be but it will be a treasure when completed.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh my goodness what talent. Cannot wait to see the finished product.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Amazing


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Fancy!! And lots of work, but really pretty.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Roshni (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful indeed, could use all the superlative words to describe it, thanks for the pits and god bless. Roshni from. India


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> I have completed six hexagons (takes 24) so 1/4th of them completed. I laid the first six out to get an idea of how they will go together. I am pleased with the richness of the colors. Yarn is KnitPicks chroma fingering in Carnival and KnitPicks eggplant as the back color. I have to admit I dread the thought of putting it together - a lot of grafting to do. I bet I will have that skill perfected by the time they are all together. Each block will be a different pattern.


Can wait to see more. It's beautiful.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

lovely


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Enter it in your state fair for sure!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> I have completed six hexagons (takes 24) so 1/4th of them completed. I laid the first six out to get an idea of how they will go together. I am pleased with the richness of the colors. Yarn is KnitPicks chroma fingering in Carnival and KnitPicks eggplant as the back color. I have to admit I dread the thought of putting it together - a lot of grafting to do. I bet I will have that skill perfected by the time they are all together. Each block will be a different pattern.


That will be beautiful when it's all finished. Colours are lovely.


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Just beautiful!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Kay Knits said:


> I have completed six hexagons (takes 24) so 1/4th of them completed. I laid the first six out to get an idea of how they will go together. I am pleased with the richness of the colors. Yarn is KnitPicks chroma fingering in Carnival and KnitPicks eggplant as the back color. I have to admit I dread the thought of putting it together - a lot of grafting to do. I bet I will have that skill perfected by the time they are all together. Each block will be a different pattern.


I can't get over how very beautiful your work is! Truly stunning!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, labor intensive. So very beautiful.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

grandmas hands said:


> In this case I would think putting it together would be the easiest part. Your work is spectacular.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous, as is the one in your avatar!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Who designed the pattern?


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

CAS50 said:


> Who designed the pattern?


The designer of Persian Dreams is Jenise Reid. Pattern is on Ravelry.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you Kay, I'm looking forward to seeing your finished blanket!



Kay Knits said:


> The designer of Persian Dreams is Jenise Reid. Pattern is on Ravelry.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous! Beautiful color combinations.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh that is really beautiful. Way beyond my skills. Thanks for showing it.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

your work is outstanding and the colors are gorgeous


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

A work of art


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Just gorgeous


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow! I am stunned. Most beautiful blanket ever!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I am speechless! I don't know what superlative to use to describe your work....


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

OMG. Those are just gorgeous!!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

AWESOME!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Stunning.


----------



## KathrynJG (May 23, 2013)

Keep posting progess. It helps calm my desire to knit this pattern. Your colors are perfect.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Truly a work of art.


----------



## samlin (Jul 1, 2011)

How very stunning. You're doing a beautiful job. Can't wait to see the whole thing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

I love your colours how long does 1 hexagon take to do


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is beyond me. It's really unique. Very interesting.


----------



## MemaB (Jul 11, 2011)

I am curious about the yardage needed for the Carnival and the Eggplant. Did you mean that the Eggplant was your background color and you used the Carnival to strand with it?
I have purchased the pattern and am dying to get started!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, they look amazing, beautiful work. So looking forward to the finished blanket. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Absouloutly stunning! What beautiful work.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

jeanbess said:


> I love your colours how long does 1 hexagon take to do


I would say it takes 7-10 days on average. My knitting time is in the evenings and weekends. I have been using most of my knitting time on this as I love seeing the designs unfold.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

MemaB said:


> I am curious about the yardage needed for the Carnival and the Eggplant. Did you mean that the Eggplant was your background color and you used the Carnival to strand with it?
> I have purchased the pattern and am dying to get started!


Yes, eggplant is the background and Carnival is the design. One thing to be aware of, the eggplant is a really dark purple. Almost like working with black in the evening hours.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Glorious!!!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!! I admire your courage to take on such a project, but the finished product will be well worth your efforts. Aloha... Bev


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovely and rich-looking! What a work of art that will be! :thumbup:


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Even more beautiful than the first few pieces you showed us. It is really, really going to be a spectacular piece that probably should be framed when completed rather than used.


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

grandmas hands said:


> In this case I would think putting it together would be the easiest part. Your work is spectacular.


Ha ha I agree!
Your work is stunning, truly.
Can't wait to see the finished masterpiece!


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

I can't think of any words that could convey it's beauty. I am absolutely awed.


----------



## dadel (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow, beautiful work. Very talented. Are you using a pattern?


----------



## dadel (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow, beautiful work. Very talented. Are you using a pattern?


----------



## dadel (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow, beautiful work. Very talented. Are you using a pattern?


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Brilliant that is definitely on my to do list. We have similar tastes. I love the colours you are using. Luscious. How difficult are they to do? I am really looking forward to your progress on this. Any pointers would be gratefully accepted. Yarn? Keep going it will be a most stunning blanket to rival our spiral one.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

So beautiful! I am looking forward to see your completed project, be sure and post it.


----------



## mtnMarilyn (May 11, 2011)

So exquisite!! Each piece is a work of art!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Beautiful. You have quite the eye for color.


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> I have completed six hexagons (takes 24) so 1/4th of them completed. I laid the first six out to get an idea of how they will go together. I am pleased with the richness of the colors. Yarn is KnitPicks chroma fingering in Carnival and KnitPicks eggplant as the back color. I have to admit I dread the thought of putting it together - a lot of grafting to do. I bet I will have that skill perfected by the time they are all together. Each block will be a different pattern.


That is going to be an absolutely amazing work of art. I do love your palette of colours.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Simply stunning...


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow! A&#128532;beautiful heirloom in the making!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Holey moley! That is gorgeous!


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

This is so gorgeous.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow! can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Ltmagenta4 (Jun 22, 2011)

Such skill- you and the designer, as you say. The colors you've chosen are so beautiful!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

cakes said:


> I still have mine on the kitchen dresser and have a few happy moments with it still!


Please show us your progress pics as well.


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Kay -- your purple shows so well in this picture! So beautiful! Falling in love!


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

your colour choices are wonderful!!!


----------



## north66 (Oct 27, 2012)

Great job, beautiful color´s


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

An absolute Masterpiece!


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

This labor of love really IS a BIG DEAL!!! Lovely


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

You are doing such a beautiful job. Love the depth of the colors


----------



## GinnyG51 (Aug 9, 2013)

All I have to say is WOW!!!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is the most awesome and the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. Your skill is incredible---as is (must be!) your patience.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Amazingly unusual and colourful,this is going to be splendid.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, lovely!!!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

sandramailing said:


> Stunning!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Fantastic work so far!! Beautiful work.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm wondering what you mean by grafted. It looks as though there are no live stitches.Did you mean sew, or will you pick up and knit from both pieces? 

I don't think I'll ever come close to being good enough to knit it, so am just curious.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

gina said:


> I'm wondering what you mean by grafted. It looks as though there are no live stitches.Did you mean sew, or will you pick up and knit from both pieces?
> 
> I don't think I'll ever come close to being good enough to knit it, so am just curious.


There are all live stitches that have a waste yarn running through them rather than stitch holders. All six sides of the hexagons are live stitches, therefore all the grafting to do at the end.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh, thank you for replying. It's so pretty, I keep coming back to look at it.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

gina said:


> Oh, thank you for replying. It's so pretty, I keep coming back to look at it.


If you'd like to follow progress as the blocks are made, I am posting pictures on Ravelry in my projects as I complete them. Provides me with a history as well as motivation to see what is done as it is a long haul to complete 24 hexagons. I have completed 8 so far. Here is link to my Ravelry project on this.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kmaize/persian-dreams


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

The hexagons are gorgeous.
It's wonderful to follow your progress.
I continue to be awed by your skill; and the beauty of this project.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

That is so beautiful...I can't wait to see it finished!!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Beautiful! Reminds me of stained glass windows.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

That is amazing, beautiful!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm continuing to follow your progress:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kmaize/persian-dreams

It looks beautiful, thus far.
I'll be interested to see the order you choose to put them in when completed.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

brain56 said:


> I'm continuing to follow your progress:
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kmaize/persian-dreams
> 
> It looks beautiful, thus far.
> I'll be interested to see the order you choose to put them in when completed.


Glad to have a follower - it provides me with motivation to keep on knitting the hexagons. I too will be interested in seeing they come together. Given the colors vary based on how the yarn presents itself, they have greater emphasis on different colors. I plan to wait until they are all done and then have a "play session" to see how I best like them arranged. After that it will be forever grafting. I don't look forward to that. I plan to do an icord all around rather than the wide border as shown on the pattern. Thanks for commenting and following along.


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

I too am following your progress. I am amazed!!!!


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

AWESOME! cant wait to see the finished project!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for being my followers!!! I will do a post after I have 12 of the 24 done - the half way point. Happy Easter to those that observe. Happy Spring to those of us that are saying bye to winter and enjoying the signs of spring and warmer weather.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Kay Knits said:


> I have completed six hexagons (takes 24) so 1/4th of them completed. I laid the first six out to get an idea of how they will go together. I am pleased with the richness of the colors. Yarn is KnitPicks chroma fingering in Carnival and KnitPicks eggplant as the back color. I have to admit I dread the thought of putting it together - a lot of grafting to do. I bet I will have that skill perfected by the time they are all together. Each block will be a different pattern.


It will be gorgeous when it's finished. You'll be grating like a pro before you know it. Won't it be fun when all the blocks are done and you will see it grow into a beautiful afghan.


----------



## Jenise D (Feb 22, 2013)

what a beautiful blanket that will be. it is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I have so much enjoyed watching this thing come alive.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

amazing project. i hope you post some pics when it is complete!


----------



## GinnyG51 (Aug 9, 2013)

WOW, that is absolutely beautiful---


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Morning KayKnits, I have just looked up your page on Ravelry, WOW !!!!
I think you have far more followers than you may imagine. 

Your work is outstanding & a great learning curve for us all including those who may never feel up to making such a blanket.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Briegeen said:


> Morning KayKnits, I have just looked up your page on Ravelry, WOW !!!!
> I think you have far more followers than you may imagine.
> 
> Your work is outstanding & a great learning curve for us all including those who may never feel up to making such a blanket.


Thank you for your kind words. It is fun to know others are following my progress with it. I have 23 done, waiting for the24th pattern to be written by the designer. I started to do the Kitchener last night. Had used it only a couple times in years past. Thank goodness for internet and utube videos that others do. I am a leftie, and it was great to find a left handed one. I got two sides grafted last night. I figure the grafting will take me 30-40 hours based on what I did last night. So far so good. Thanks for following along with me.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Exquisite!!!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Exquisite!!!What is your pattern?


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

betty boivin said:


> Exquisite!!!What is your pattern?


It is Persian Dreams blanket. Here is link to it on Ravelry. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/persian-dreams

Here is a link with my project on Ravelry, if you want to see my helpful hints as well as the individual blocks.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Your progress is wonderful; and the results are stunning.
Have you decided whether to repeat a hexagon for #24, or are you going to wait for the designer?

I would love to know which hexagon is your favorite, in any event.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

What beautiful work!
You have an eye for putting those colours together.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> What beautiful work!
> You have an eye for putting those colours together.


Thank you for your kind comment. I do love color.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow, that is going to be stunning when its finished.


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful! love the colours!


----------

